

Sending confidential information securely through the web - wslh
https://qlink.it/main

======
minimaxir
> _One should always bear in mind that there is no 100% secure way to transfer
> information through the Internet. The only available practically 100% secure
> way of sending confidential information is Quantum Encryption because it 's
> based on the laws of Nature. In a brief and incomplete picture, in Quantum
> Encryption one sends info codified in the spin of electrons, but if the
> electrons are spied by an external agent, their wave functions collapse and
> the recipient of the message realizes that the message is not secret any
> more. On the contrary, if the electrons arrive with their original wave
> functions, then the recipient is certain that the message has not been read
> by anybody at all._

What?

------
sequi
It is only inspired in QM, which make sense. I have used it nad verified that
the second key does not leave my browser...

It is SOOOO easy.

This looks like a revolution to me.

------
redblinky
is talking about the Quantum key distribution. I think trying to explain it in
a easy way. The phrase has more sense if you paste the second part of the
text.

> Qlink.it is inspired in Quantum Encryption, but it is a classical object.
> qlink gets self-destructed after being clicked, as an electron wave function
> collapses after being measured, and this feature allows the recipient to be
> certain that the message has not been intercepted.

